# BB Hammermill Mod



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

BB Hammermill that ex-member, Craftsman Bill, made more user friendly.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like that


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice........so, Purpleheart main frame, maybe Redheart for the palm swell(?)....not sure of the center wood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

That's a looker????


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

She is purple heart, mango, and ironwood. She was my daily driver for 4 years until the one showed up from the UK.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Craftsman Bill caught a lot of flak for these forks which led to his demise. I would like to say that Tom made me the slingshots I paid for. I felt the potential in them and had Bill tune them up. Like taking a car to a speed shop or a trigger job on a nice revolver.

I just wanted to show what can be done to what was a fine fork to begin with. I was afraid you all may take offense to them again. They are really fine forks.


----------

